# Forestville, MD - Robinson - B/T - Young



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

ROBINSON - ID#A311565

My name is ROBINSON. 

I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 months old.

I have been at the shelter since May 15, 2009.

For more information about this animal, call:
Prince Georges County Animal Management Division at (301) 499-8300
Ask for information about animal ID number A311565

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13734342


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone local that can evaluate?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Adorable!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at her... she's just so adorable.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Debbie tells me that this puppy already has an application on her at the shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderful!!! Please let us know if the adoption goes through.

I was thinking she looked like she wanted to live in Texas.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

vgsr is next on the list for her if app falls thru


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is this baby safe yet?


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

still there, we are still checking in with them on her


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

here is original thread


----------

